# Buying US spec cars, then import it back to US when I leave.



## Ish (May 15, 2011)

Just had this run through my mind while looking through Dubizzle.

I'm seeing a few ads featuring US spec Infiniti's, between 5-7 years old, & wondering if anyone ever heard of someone doing this.

My rationale (flawed or not), is to maximize the funds spent on the car buy trading it in for something else in the US when I head back home for good.

The first flaw I came up with is the cost of shipping & importing back to the US. Just wondering if that amount might make it impractical.

Or, is it just more economically feasible, & simpler to just sell the car locally before I leave & pocket the cash to use at a US dealership?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

It would probably cost you at least $2000 to ship the car to the US + the hassle and extra random costs you don't expect etc... you end up paying the same as it would cost you buying the car in the US.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

It sounds like a good idea, but even if the car is US spec'ed, I would put money on it that the owner had to make some modifications to make it street legal in the UAE (and get it registered). That being done, most likely you will have to make the mods again (back to US spec) when returning to the US. 

Some of the mods I am talking about are:
Cooling and A/C, miles to kilometers, 120kmph sensor, heating requirement (US), safety checks, etc.

I know people (back home) that brought Japanese cars over to the US, but they never had them made street legal (only for the track). I don't think you will have to deal with the whole right hand to left hand scenario, but a few hundred bucks to make some minor changes might not be bad. If it only costs a like $3-5k to take a care back home, then it might be worth it (as long as it is a car of significant value; a Toyota Corolla/Camry is hardly worth the effort and time). Good Luck.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

There is no difference between US and GCC spec, importing any car and just pay 300 dhs and you get something called a VCC certificate and viola your car becomes GCC specs. Only difference is having kms instead of miles, indicators, radio etc etc. 

Also the majority of US spec cars you find here are mostly salvage, insurance wirte off to flood damaged cars. Repaired, most of the times, just a patch up job and resold, sometimes you won't believe how badly the car was damaged that has been repaired. Taking one back to the US you might find some nasty surprises trying to register it. At best you could end up with a salvage title or worst it could be a stolen vehicle and confisticated.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You may also have to pay some sort of import tax in the way that you pay 5% of a vehicles value on personal import here and the clocks will need changed to mph instead of kph.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

desertdude said:


> *There is no difference between US and GCC spec*, importing any car and just pay 300 dhs and you get something called a VCC certificate and viola your car becomes GCC specs. Only difference is having kms instead of miles, indicators, radio etc etc.
> 
> Also the majority of US spec cars you find here are mostly salvage, insurance wirte off to flood damaged cars. Repaired, most of the times, just a patch up job and resold, sometimes you won't believe how badly the car was damaged that has been repaired. Taking one back to the US you might find some nasty surprises trying to register it. At best you could end up with a salvage title or worst it could be a stolen vehicle and confisticated.


Actually, there is. Some car manufacturers alter the make of their cars depending on the climate and region of the US the vehicle is going to. For example, a vehicle in going to Texas, Arizona, California will get bigger radiators due to heat whereas our northern neighbors will get smaller radiators and engine block warmers due to the cold. When someone says US spec, best to ask from what region. The VIN number will tell you, so ask for that information.

I do agree with you that most cars here that are 'US Spec' are crap and usually salvaged. It might be in the OP's best interest to buy a car here that is GCC compliant and then ship back home when he is ready as the money involved in getting it US compliant might not be that bad (airbags, mile/kms), etc.).


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I shipped my Nissan 350Z here from Virginia. It cast me $2000 + 5% import fee once it got here. When I ship it back all I need is my original US title with a US Customs stamp on it and I will not pay any fees once it gets back to the US. If you buy a US Spec car here insist on the US issued title and it will not be a problem to shipp it back home. There is no converting of the car to GCC or anything like that. I picked it up at the port and registered it the same day. NO PROBLEMS....


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> It sounds like a good idea, but even if the car is US spec'ed, I would put money on it that the owner had to make some modifications to make it street legal in the UAE (and get it registered). That being done, most likely you will have to make the mods again (back to US spec) when returning to the US.
> 
> Some of the mods I am talking about are:
> Cooling and A/C, miles to kilometers, 120kmph sensor, heating requirement (US), safety checks, etc.


I brought my car from Canada which is as well US spec compliant. I did not have to make any changes at all in the car and I am waiting for the real test in July/ August because so far so good. I talked to the dealer who told me that no changes were required. However, my o2 sensor complains on the gas depending where I fill up. A/C has been working awesomely well.

The only things that I needed to change was the tires and the lubricant. The tires were pretty worn out.

I am thinking seriously to re-ship my car back to Canada once I am done here


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I can see where it makes sense taking a car with you from here if you are going back to somewhere like Sweden for example where car prices are a lot higher but surely by the time you pay transit fees each way exporting a car to the States where cars are generally cheap anyway is of marginal economic value unless it is a pretty special car.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> I brought my car from Canada which is as well US spec compliant. I did not have to make any changes at all in the car and I am waiting for the real test in July/ August because so far so good. I talked to the dealer who told me that no changes were required. However, my o2 sensor complains on the gas depending where I fill up. A/C has been working awesomely well.
> 
> The only things that I needed to change was the tires and the lubricant. The tires were pretty worn out.
> 
> I am thinking seriously to re-ship my car back to Canada once I am done here


So maybe now you will actually tell us what car you brought in


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I stand corrected. 
I was just going on what friends did back home, but clearly people have done it with no issue to the UAE, so I guess that answers the OP's question.


----------



## Ish (May 15, 2011)

desertdude said:


> Also the majority of US spec cars you find here are mostly salvage, insurance wirte off to flood damaged cars. Repaired, most of the times, just a patch up job and resold, sometimes you won't believe how badly the car was damaged that has been repaired. Taking one back to the US you might find some nasty surprises trying to register it. At best you could end up with a salvage title or worst it could be a stolen vehicle and confisticated.


That right there makes me think this idea is not one to follow.

I'm looking at 5 series BMWs, G & M series Infinitis, & GS Lexus sedans. I guess I was overreaching for what I want to do when I finally do leave for good. It seems to be safe to just take what I can get for it when I leave & put that to the down payment on a new vehicle when I get home.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> I brought my car from Canada which is as well US spec compliant. I did not have to make any changes at all in the car and I am waiting for the real test in July/ August because so far so good. I talked to the dealer who told me that no changes were required. However, my o2 sensor complains on the gas depending where I fill up. A/C has been working awesomely well.
> 
> The only things that I needed to change was the tires and the lubricant. The tires were pretty worn out.
> 
> I am thinking seriously to re-ship my car back to Canada once I am done here


Hey Canuck_Sens

I'm thinking about importing a vehicle and I wanted to know what company you used if possible. Also i wanted to ask if your aware of any restrictions that might be a problem for importing a vehicle like if its older then a certain year, or if its gas instead of diesel. 

Thanks


----------

